# Best Hunting Bow EVER?



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't want to start a gang war on here but what's the best hunting bow you've ever shot? Out of the bows you've shot which would you pick if you couldn't have another hunting bow ever again and why.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

A couple months ago I would have easily stated a Prime Rival, as it has been a beast for me in the woods the past two seasons. However I picked up a really nice used Obsession Phoenix XL and this bow just shoots for me. It has been to the woods a few times, but nothing has been in range that I could shoot. Can't wait to break it in properly. Very impressed with this bow thus far......all black and reminds me of a cape buffalo....."black death".


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

Alaska at heart said:


> A couple months ago I would have easily stated a Prime Rival, as it has been a beast for me in the woods the past two seasons. However I picked up a really nice used Obsession Phoenix XL and this bow just shoots for me. It has been to the woods a few times, but nothing has been in range that I could shoot. Can't wait to break it in properly. Very impressed with this bow thus far......all black and reminds me of a cape buffalo....."black death".


Nice! I've heard good things about that bow


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

For 20 years as a Archery Shop/lanes owner many years ago, I was privy to shoot all the top brands in those times. In the mid 70s I started shooting Dartons for my personal hunting & target bows. 43 years later, I'm still using Darton for both. Yes, I still try other bows of friends, family & at shops.. I see no change in the future.. They have always served me well.. DARTON Ex Vegas is my hunter & Maverick is my hunter.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a short list of ones that I shouldn't have let go. New Breed Eclipse is probably at the top.


----------



## kearneyhill (Aug 31, 2014)

If i could combine my Hoyt Carbon Element's weight and touch with the feel of a Switchback XT and the backwall, valley and speed of my Obsessions then that would be the best hunting bow.

If I have to choose one of these or any of the Bowtechs and Elites that I have owned then it would be my Obsession M6


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sofar from a manufacturer 2007 pse xforce hf 6 .


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Sbxt, invasion, evolve 31, carbon defiant


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Haven't been at this for a long time but can't see any bow being better for me then my two dna's.

Have a full throttle as well really like this bow but don't see myself keeping it for long, draw isn't as smooth too me as it is on my dna's.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I think I have the exact bow your referring to .2015 pse decree with hd cams .super smooth draw , 3.6lbs and limb stop draw stop .smother and quieter than my element or
Outback
And a
Lot faster


kearneyhill said:


> If i could combine my Hoyt Carbon Element's weight and touch with the feel of a Switchback XT and the backwall, valley and speed of my Obsessions then that would be the best hunting bow.
> 
> If I have to choose one of these or any of the Bowtechs and Elites that I have owned then it would be my Obsession M6


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I’ve only been doing this for 5-6 years, but I try and shoot every model that comes out each year. I fell in love with the Bowtech Prodigy and still haven’t found a bow that I like better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Dunno. I haven't shot them all and I definitely haven't hunted with them all. I will say that after packing it up and down the mountain, averaging 6 miles a day and 2,000' elevation change for 7 days, then arrowing a bull elk at 26 yards, I don't have any complaints whatsoever about my Alphamax 32.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyders with the original Z5 cams!! Love my CST with the Z5's, Smooth draw, good speed and shoots great. I have aftermarket stops on mine too, don't see changing bows anytime soon. Came from a Prime, Strothers and Hoyt Prior.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine....especially the FT


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like my Hoyt Nitrum 30 and don't see myself getting rid of it anytime soon. I like bows in the 30-32" ata range, and although this isn't a speed bow, it thumps them downrange pretty fast and hard with my arrow set up. It's quiet, stable and proven deadly. I used to be drooling at the mouth waiting for the new bows to come out every year, and while i still enjoy seeing them all eventually, i think priorities and being an actual adult with responsibilities kicked in a few years ago after our first child. Can't seem to shell out that much money every year or two for a new "greatest bow ever"


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

the bow you choose is the best this is a fan boys question


----------



## dsdhunts (Aug 26, 2015)

Bear kodiak 

That said out of new compounds halons get a nod and we'll just about any new compound hunts. 

I feel like the sheriff of Nottingham on this one. How can robinhood win we hit the same spot.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

switchback xt, elite gt500, elite z28.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

for 20 years nearly, I've bought a new bow every year. I'm still shooting my Hoyt Nitrum 30....


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Bowtech Experience, PSE X-Force hf6,Xpedition Xception in no order.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

edthearcher said:


> the bow you choose is the best this is a fan boys question


Not necessarily, I have a couple older Hoyts and while I appreciate how tough they are and like thier looks and feel I'm often mildly depressed and feel like I'm missing out by not being able to shoot all these awesome sounding bows like halon, obsession, prime, PSE, the reign, etc...... Some of you guys are lucky. I also find that my Hoyts go out of tune, I wish that wouldn't happen. My most stable Hoyt has been my crx 32, I don't have to keep checking the tune


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

The bow has to be light, compact for good movement in a blind or around branches. Easy second shot if you miss and warm to hold on a freezing frost November Rut morning. A smooth draw and not a hairy go go back wall. Because shooting out of a stand you never have perfect form. I gotta lean towards the Hoyt Carbon Spyder FX. 28" axle to axle. Too bad it was only made for 1 year.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its hard for me to pick one. BowTech insanity or maybe my Halon 6 oh and don't forget my no cam I had a Hoyt CRX I really liked


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

For me.... 
MATHEWS - Switchback XT
PSE - Vendetta DC
HOYT - Alphamax 32
ELITE - Hunter


----------



## jkujawa762 (Sep 26, 2017)

My old bear whitetail for me.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Same bow I'd pick if ya asked me a decade ago...
My Switchback 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

Bowtech allegiance has to be in there somewhere


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Very first bow I ever owned...a kit longbow that my dad got me when I was about 13, we cut the wood blank and stained it and built our own string for it. I’m 31 now, I have that bow hanging in my shop over my tuning bench and every time I look at it I remember me and my dad working on it. My favorite current hunting bow has to be the no cam/halon 32, i shoot them both equally and until they make something drastically better, it’s here to stay.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Mathews No Cam HTR. It’s the ultimate hunting bow for me. Great draw, balance and feel. Decent speed and insanely quiet! Very accurate and easy to tune.


----------



## robertsonr (Dec 17, 2009)

Hoping the xpedite!! 

Experience 
Full throttle 
Carbon element 
Switchback xt.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

My destroyer 350 is the only bow that has stuck around longer than a year. I have zero complaints with it.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Switchback and Guardian are both high on the list. Quiet and I shot both well. I would gladly hunt with either again. I picked up an HTR a few years ago and while not as quiet as the guardian it is insanely accurate. Probably the best holding hunting bow ive shot to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbos1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hoyt Katera - fast, smooth cams and not too short, but not too long when it comes to ATA length.


----------



## chad8 (Sep 6, 2011)

Best I've ever shot was a stronger vanquish. My favorite bow of all time with the bowtech experience running a very close second


----------



## DeerSpotter (Jan 29, 2007)

I have had 3 Black Ice and why change now , smooth, accurate, quiet, and lighter than most. 


DS


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

“Best Hunting Bow Ever”. Obviously the one I own today! Mathews Halon 32/6.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

For me 2010 BEAST it's a 06 Tribute with 08 Airborne cams put together by Crackers! I've also have a 2014 RPM 360..... I might switch to Hoyt, depends on the in house limbs on the 360.... LOL????


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

There's lots of guys in my area that still shoot the Allegiance including myself and for good reason, I think it's still one of the best hunting bows out there.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The D350 bows will be hard to beat with Barnsdale limbs. Still nothing much faster today and a rock solid back wall,quiet,lightweight and a great valley. But it has to have the Barnsdale limbs.


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably gonna take flack, but of all bows I'd have to say the Mathews wake ,shot it the best, and call it coincidence but saw and shot more game with it


----------



## kearneyhill (Aug 31, 2014)

0nepin said:


> I think I have the exact bow your referring to .2015 pse decree with hd cams .super smooth draw , 3.6lbs and limb stop draw stop .smother and quieter than my element or
> Outback
> And a
> Lot faster


I've never shot a PSE. May have to take one for a test drive


----------



## kearneyhill (Aug 31, 2014)

CPinWV said:


> For me....
> MATHEWS - Switchback XT
> PSE - Vendetta DC
> HOYT - Alphamax 32
> ELITE - Hunter


Elite Hunter is a great hunting bow for sure. It's on the slower side of th fps scale but quiet and easy to pull


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

BOWTECH EXPERIENCE !!!! Been shooting bowtechs since '06 and never had one let me down. The Experience is a tack driver as far as you can shoot.


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would have to say my 2006 Allegiance was my best with the destroyer 340 close second.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

'03 bowtech Vft Extreme!


----------



## Primehunt (Sep 11, 2014)

Had a Mathews Drenalin that I killed everything I shot at,but my 2014 Obsession Phoenix is probably the sweetest shooting bow I've owned.Really can't find a reason to buy a new bow and I usually by a new bow every couple years.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I've kept one bow of the several dozen bows over the years. 
The Ross 334. For hunting, there's really not much need for anything else.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Best hunting bow ever....And something of fan boy answers. A hunting bow is a tool, doesn't have to be some speed demon or some show off target bow. It does it's job and it's a best hunting bow, but not ever because "tomorrow" is another day.

Worked a box store part time setting up and tuning bows and then worked at a archery shop for 5 years. All hunting bows that I shot did well to great on the 20 yard Indoor range. Some I didn't like, some had too aggressive cams, but they still shot fine. My one time hunting bow, a 2000 model, I used for 15 years and would still kill deer only I retired it in leau of 2009 hunting bow that gets the job done faster and easier. 
Above said, I've pretty much owned a new target bow every year since 1999.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Owned and shot tons, still Love the BT Experience the most out of the probably more than 100 bows over the years. Up to the individual obviously.


----------



## browbuster (Oct 11, 2016)

9 year old Katera can't find anything that makes me want to change. Best? For me it's this old Hoyt I have such confidence with it I just feel like I'm reaching out to punch targets with my bow hand.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

For me, my insanity is the best I have owned bought it in 2012 and haven't had the urge to replace it, nothing new has really stood out.


----------



## bustim (Sep 9, 2004)

Switchback or the razoztec . Not sure why I sold both. There was nothing better imo


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Mathews No Cam HTR. It’s the ultimate hunting bow for me. Great draw, balance and feel. Decent speed and insanely quiet! Very accurate and easy to tune.


This, I’m at Hoyt guy and I bought a Matthews HTR and cannot put it down


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Lots of great bows, lots of opinions, The best hunting bow I have ever had is an Oneida Aero force, go ahead and laugh, but I was shooting 305fps @ 1990. A lot of people don't know it, but the string is right down the middle like a recurve. Easiest bow to tune ever, set rest centershot and arrow square and bare shaft hits with fletched, screw any broad head on and right there with the field point, I can change a string in the woods if I can fing two trees 30" apart set it square and be tuned. A string costs $12 today! I still have that bow, won a couple of state IBO 3D with it! Cost $350 new. The word on the street is it's loud and slow, but I managed somehow to rack up the deer with it over 20 years in spite of the 48" ATA (actually doesn't have axels at the end of the limbs), I have owned lots of bows, today I am hunting with One of my Hoyt Carbon Matrixs 55 pounds. 400g arrow 280 fps and much more quiet! But I just might break the Oneida out, or my Bear Grizzly lol. Lots of great bows!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have had about 40 bows in the last year so I have tried a lot of them. To me the best hunting bow I would say elite synergy so smooth draw no hump with the high let off I can hold forever on a deer if I needed to.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Best hunting bow ever....And something of fan boy answers. A hunting bow is a tool, doesn't have to be some speed demon or some show off target bow. It does it's job and it's a best hunting bow, but not ever because "tomorrow" is another day.
> 
> Worked a box store part time setting up and tuning bows and then worked at a archery shop for 5 years. All hunting bows that I shot did well to great on the 20 yard Indoor range. Some I didn't like, some had too aggressive cams, but they still shot fine. My one time hunting bow, a 2000 model, I used for 15 years and would still kill deer only I retired it in leau of 2009 hunting bow that gets the job done faster and easier.
> Above said, I've pretty much owned a new target bow every year since 1999.


Believe me, there ain't no Ross fanboys.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

35" ata and 7" brace height.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

DeerCook said:


> Owned and shot tons, still Love the BT Experience the most out of the probably more than 100 bows over the years. Up to the individual obviously.


Agree ^^ The Bowtech Experience. Dead silent, smooth draw, and solid back wall

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

My 06 bowtech tribute.

My 10 bowtech D350

My 14 hoyt Carbon spyder turbo

In no specific order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd have to say my Dads polar bear ltd circa 1970ish. Between him, my uncle and me that old bow has killed more deer than all of the bows I own today combined!!!! No it didn't stack arrows like todays bows do but it just got the job done. Don't get me wrong there is no way I want to go back to that but you did say best hunting bow not most comfortable LOL. With that said I hope my obsession will become my best hunting bow.:laser:


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

IMO it SHOULD be the one you are currently shooting. If not you are shooting the wrong bow for you.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

The best bow I've ever shot is (my current bow) a Halon 6. This being said, the bow I've ever hunted with (measured by successful hunts) is my PSE Evo Max. When I decide it's time to "upgrade" from my Halon, It will be sold off and the Evo will still be my back up bow and as far as I can tell, it will be with me forever!!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hoyt- alphamax or nitrum series
Mathews- switchback xt or z7
Bowtech- allegiance
Pse- my Decree hd is my favorite pse so far


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

Elite Energy 35 or 32.
Matthews Switchback XT
Bowtech Tribute and Allegiance


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

Last year I shot every bow I could get my hands on. I ended up buying a Chill X and I've been really happy with it.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

MANY deer feel to a Pearson Spoiler and a Bear Whitetail II

My personal favorite was an original Elite GT 500 smooth, Fast, quiet, light, sexy shot it 3 seasons straight, so sad Elite went the way it did.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

MAXXIS31 said:


> 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyders with the original Z5 cams!! Love my CST with the Z5's, Smooth draw, good speed and shoots great. I have aftermarket stops on mine too, don't see changing bows anytime soon. Came from a Prime, Strothers and Hoyt Prior.


I'll second that.. Can't beat the Carbon Spyder


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

The three bows I have killed with the most are my Mathews Feather Max, My Hoyt Alpha Max 35 and My Hoyt Spyder 34.

I am Currently Hunting with a Carbon Spyder 34 and Love how it shoots. Cant beat the Z5 cam.

Id' never want to hunt with that Feather max anymore. Todays technology is fast and quiet. Plus even the good bows back then had more vibration than cheap bows today.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

bowtech guardian for me


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

For me...
Mathews switchback XT
Bear truth 2
PSE Brute X
Currently I shoot the brute x...which I feel is a mix of the truth 2 and switchback xt.

It's a great rig!
Love solo cams.

If I were to get a new rig...I would love to get a Mathews no cam.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

To new to say it's the best but the Reigns will go down as one of the best compounds of all time. 

Mathews Z7extreme is up there.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

My 80lb carbon turbo with z5 cams or my 80lb obsession evolution that I had. Not sure why I ever got rid of either of them! 

Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had some great bows over the last 4 decades, but I think this last bow is the best. I bought it this off season because last year I pulled on a buck, held for several minutes due to him being on top of me AND not a sound in the woods that evening, all to go on to miss him. It was just to much for me to hold that long and maintain my form I thought. I did all sorts of research, and I went all over the State shooting/testing bows to find a bow I could hold at full draw more easily. *I read that the Elite Synergy was such a bow,* and it was about last on my list to test. When I finally shot it, gave it a good hold period to see what it felt like, i was amazed. It is as if you have to push the string forward to let down, that is how easy it is to hold at full draw.

It is super smooth, no bump, no vibe, and it is easy to tune. Really an amazing bow top to bottom. I've killed 3 deer with it in 3 weeks. I had to hold at full draw for a couple minutes while playing a chess match with a deer at about 10 yards. Was nothing to do. For me, it solved an issue with my beloved Mathews! WHICH really was an issue with any bow I've had for hunting, ever.


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

The best hunting bow I’ve ever had the one that has given me the most confidence is my bowtech experience. The bow is just forgiving and quiet and accurate with plenty of speed on top of that it has a elite like draw cycle. I’ve really enjoyed hunting with it the past few seasons . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

shooterrdy said:


> MANY deer feel to a Pearson Spoiler and a Bear Whitetail II
> 
> My personal favorite was an original Elite GT 500 smooth, Fast, quiet, light, sexy shot it 3 seasons straight, so sad Elite went the way it did.


I shot one back in the day and that bow was one nice shooting bow I let the guy at the shop talk me into a Hoyt which was a fine shooting bow but I always regretted not buying that GT500 . I don’t think it was really him talking me into it but rather a significant difference in price at the time . I found one last year at a shop new that just never got sold . I almost pulled the trigger but i just didn’t have any use for it . I had a bowtech experience and a new No Cam so I had to let it go . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

My old Mathews Drenalin killed a few.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

My 2012 Elite pulse fits me like a glove and I kill deer with it every year. I have an E 35 and a synergy. Both nice but I always seem to go back to the pulse.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

My PSE Brute X...love this bow!

Have to give the Parker Kodiak a bump.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

cruizerjoy said:


> I'd have to say my Dads polar bear ltd circa 1970ish. Between him, my uncle and me that old bow has killed more deer than all of the bows I own today combined!!!! No it didn't stack arrows like todays bows do but it just got the job done. Don't get me wrong there is no way I want to go back to that but you did say best hunting bow not most comfortable LOL. With that said I hope my obsession will become my best hunting bow.:laser:


The Bear Polar was the first bow I ever owned. Bought it used in I believe the late 80's. I have to say it is far from the best hunting bow.
My choice is the 15 Obsession Evolution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

2013 Elite Hunter was one of my favorites.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

My favorite hunting bow of all time was the Hoyt Vectrix Plus. Next in line is my current bow which is the Elite Impulse 34.


----------



## Visiba (Jun 4, 2018)

Compound bows have a let off of any where from 65-80%. Guys who are shooting 70lbs with a compound with 80% let off are only holding 14lbs after the let off. Those same guys will not be nearly as accurate with a 60lb recurve or longbow. 

There are sights for recurve bows but honestly for survival bow, stick to the KISS principal. The only thing that replaces practice & experience, is more practice & experience. Shooting a bow without sights is not nearly as difficult as you would think. 

I had a 35lb fiberglass longbow for year. I had a dozen wooden arrows for it and I was ridiculously accurate within 30 yards. Never shot it with anything other than field points though. Never shot broadheads with it. 

Look on eBay and check Craigs list. You'll want a finger tab or glove for holding the string. I never used an arm guard because, IMO, it promotes the bad habit of locking out your arm when shooting.There are a lot of useful videos on this topic on Youtube. I'll leave one here for general information, I hope this helps someone.
1l24[/URL]


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

deadquiet said:


> IMO it SHOULD be the one you are currently shooting. If not you are shooting the wrong bow for you.


I agree, but those of use who have bought bows this year cannot really claim how good of a hunting bow it is without hunting it a season (IMO) I also agree that's kind of nitpicky :wink:

excluding my current bow, I would have to say the Rytera Alien X, not sure what it was about that bow, but it was so easy to shoot well for me. in the woods, or in my back yard, it was a killer.

honorable mention is my 2002 hoyt ultratec, I miss that bow (I think, haha) I should buy another alien x, and may for a backup, they can be had cheap, and a great bow. my backup is my chill r, and though an excellent bow, I liked my Alien X better. it's been a long time since I shot it, gave it to my father in law 5 or 6 yrs ago. 

did get to shoot some arrows through it last fall, for oldtime's sake. I even ran over that bow with my pickup, new quiver and sight, and it was still shooting broadheads with fieldpoints.

I think some of this is sentimental stuff (for those who no longer own the bow they mention) and if we shot it today, compared to modern bows, it may not be as appealing as we think. this doesn't go for 5yr old and newer bows.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Xi Legend XRG and Brackenbury Drifter will always be my 2 favorites.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

My strother infinity and Mathew's lx are my favorite of all time.


----------



## Apoc81 (May 4, 2018)

My Carbon Spyder Turbo is pretty goddamn good. I haven't hunted with my Elite Ritual yet, but it's my best shooter ever.

I also ordered an RX1 Turbo, because I love that bow so much. I'm definitely taking my Elite as my Primary this fall, but I'm not sure which Hoyt ill be taking as backup. 

Can't wait to get down into the breaks with my Ritual to see how it performs.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> For me, my insanity is the best I have owned bought it in 2012 and haven't had the urge to replace it, nothing new has really stood out.


I feel the same way about my h32. Been shooting one since late 2016.

That's coming from someone who mostly shot Hoyts and PSEs, along with a few Bowtechs and never owned a Mathews. As well as owned 3-4 different bows a year on average for about four years.

Until someone comes out with something I shoot better, I'll be hanging on to mine.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

My 09 Elite GT500 is tough to beat. I'm really liking the PSE Evolve 31 and it performed great last deer season. I've killed several deer and pigs with the GT500 in all sorts of weather and out of my Summit Viper Climber. It is rock solid, quiet, and plenty fast enough to drive arrows through the deer and into the ground. It's a pure pleasure to shoot. The Evolve is a dream to hunt with. Easy to draw and hold, quiet on the shot, and blistering fast to boot. I shoot it daily and haven't found anything about it that I don't like.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

After only a few shots with elite ritual I'm thinking it probly be at the top of my list. Before that I would say elite option 7, halon 32, victory 37, Mathews drenalin


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I have owned many bows from many different companies and still feel the Bowtech Experience was the best for me. Also my Mathews Z7 was a very good one that I loved. I hope the Realm X becomes the favorite this fall.


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Over the past 36 years I've owned a few from each of the following manufacturers: Bear, Hoyt, PSE, Browning and Oregon. Since buying a New Breed GX2 last year, I have not one complaint (with the bow or the company), and no plans to replace it in the foreseeable future. It has that hard to define "just right" feel.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I really like two that I have now. Both Elites, a Synergy and a GT500. Honestly, I think I'd pick the GT mainly because it would make a better mountain hunting bow with it being significantly lighter. But the Synergy is awesome for this guy with bad shoulders.


----------



## gutpileraider (Jul 27, 2016)

Another vote for the Experience & my backups.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

shooterrdy said:


> MANY deer feel to a Pearson Spoiler and a Bear Whitetail II
> 
> My personal favorite was an original Elite GT 500 smooth, Fast, quiet, light, sexy shot it 3 seasons straight, so sad Elite went the way it did.


I still have a Spoiler hanging in the basement along with a Darton SL-50....


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, I have killed deer with a BT Tribute, BT Admiral, Elite GTO, Elite Z28, Elite GT500, BT General, Mathews Z7, BT Invasion and BT Experience. All of them served their purpose and I wouldn't hesitate to own any of them again.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Liked my Bear Whitetail best for hunting. Slow bow, but very forgiving bow. Stacked arrows at 20yds, but needed pins for every 5yds. Shot it quick with fingers, like a tradition bow. Walked into a shooting range for my first time ever with a buddy, and was feeling uncomfortable with the smirks I was getting. Put 6 in the bullseye, all touching. Had everybody watching me now, and the owner wanting me to shoot his new bows, which were uncomfortable to me. Stalked, and shot 24 woodchucks one year before they could run away, or on the run. Shot a lot of deer with it between 5-20 yds. It taught me to get close. 4 pins only went to 20yds. Only downfall at first was my ability to judge distance at a glance.


----------



## glencf (Nov 16, 2016)

I personally have a bowtech but believe all major brands are good. Hard to pick .


----------



## matdrenalin (Dec 15, 2012)

Xi Legacy. Loved that bow. Wish I could find another one.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

100 posts and about as many different answers. Who would've thunk it? :teeth:


----------



## BT Chaser (Oct 7, 2014)

The one in my hand at any moment! But I am partial to the 2014 Hoyt CST.


----------



## WendyReesef (May 10, 2020)

In previous discussion all of you talk about very few bow models. But I vote for mathews bow, In 2020 mathews bows are most popular as hunting bow.


----------



## Bowhunter862c (Oct 19, 2020)

By far wish I never sold my switchback xt


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Switchback xt
Truth 2
Bow tech tribute
Bear Truth and Instinct
Mathew's Drenalin
Diamond black ice
Darton pro3000

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

deadquiet said:


> IMO it SHOULD be the one you are currently shooting. If not you are shooting the wrong bow for you.


....and in 2020 it's still the same bow for me. One day I'll retire it but it just goes to show if it's right "for you" it's going to be hard to replace. Especially if the technology is virtually still the same.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Elite Z28.....


----------



## jac48 (Nov 15, 2014)

Alphamax 32, I've killed more deer with that bow than my others combined. 

No longer have it but it was a great hunting bow.

The E35 is a great bow as well, never had an issue with the ATA in a stand.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

My parker phoenix 32 was a great hunting bow

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Excluding my 2020 bow ....one of these two 
2015 Decree IC thinner grip than 2016 Decree's 
2018 Stealth SE late production 1/4 axels 
these bows will Hunt and are real shooters


----------



## Richard Cranium (Oct 14, 2016)

bigbucks170 said:


> Excluding my 2020 bow ....one of these two
> 2015 Decree IC thinner grip than 2016 Decree's
> 2018 Stealth SE late production 1/4 axels
> these bows will Hunt and are real shooters
> View attachment 7295788





hunt1up said:


> 2013 Elite Hunter was one of my favorites.


elite z28


----------



## Jjgrill87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Z7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

i've owned many good ones, but in the last year I've owned a bowtech experience, realmx, realm sr6, revoltx, a vxr 31.5 and a pse evo nxt 31, the pse shines among these good bows, it wins in every category and it has good factory strings! It does loose out to the bowtech revoltx in the tunability category, that said it was easy to tune


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

2007 Bow Tech Guardian, it is my back up bow to my BT Realm SS, waited 13 years to buy a new BT. Archery shop owner stated "the Guardian was a tough act to follow."


----------



## kdsberman (Apr 2, 2007)

Best hunting bow ever for ME, has been my Mathews VXR...which is kinda why I bought it.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap (Nov 5, 2009)

I just can’t get rid of my Heli-m


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## maple3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Elite Energy 35 hands down for me. I love my VXR, but I just can’t get rid of my E35


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Strother Wrath. 8” brace height makes it deadly accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 30, 2014)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder in black 28" draw


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

I still have the 2007 PSE X-Force Dream Season HF w/ a 7" brace height. It was a great bow and killed everything it shot at. It is my backup bow. Now, I think it's hard to go wrong with anything PSE that has the evolve cam for hunting. Great real-world speeds, let off, smooth draw, etc. We will see if that gets unseated when I get my Levitate.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

My all time favorite hunting bow is still my 2012






Bowtech CPXL. 35" 7" bh and 340ibo
Draws smooth as warm butter!


----------



## Storm20 (Sep 3, 2021)

sinko said:


> I have a short list of ones that I shouldn't have let go. New Breed Eclipse is probably at the top.


I'll second that!!!


----------



## Bdallum (Jan 2, 2022)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bowtech Experience Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

My synergy sure gets the job done.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

A 4 year old thread .


----------

